
Come to SF Python's Holiday Party – Panel on Scalability, and Lightning Talks! - pirosb3
https://ti.to/sf-python/bay-area-holiday-party-2019
======
glaw
Can’t wait! If you are into Python and lives in SF Bay Area, this is probably
the coolest meetup/dev gathering to attend.

